# [Video] The World Before Reformatting



## anotherlayer (Sep 14, 2020)

From Russian YouTube'r puli snegopaqa. He puts this in english subtitles and goes through some old buildings, the usual fires which take them down, etc...

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-12-10 21:05:08Reaction Score: 5


Tangentially related, but there is a replica of the Crystal Palace in Dallas, TX of all places.

It's called the Infomart.













> At 1,583,309-square-foot (147,094.2 m2) spread across 7 floors and 18.2 acres (74,000 m2), the Infomart is one of the largest and most distinctive buildings in Dallas. The design was modeled after The Crystal Palace, a huge iron and glass building originally erected in Hyde Park in 19th century Britain to house the Great Exhibition of 1851. The Infomart used to have a reproduction of the Crystal Fountain created by the same company, Barovier & Toso. The Infomart was built with steel frame curtain wall construction. The building's hospital-grade electrical power is supplied by 4 independent electric feeds and six in-building transformer substations, providing a very reliable source. More than 16 fiber providers have a physical presence at the Infomart, allowing 8,700 strands of fiber into the building with bandwidth capacity near 26 trillion bytes per second.


Could have just saved themselves some trouble and powered all these fiber lines with the power of the pipe organ


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-12-10 22:48:12Reaction Score: 2


Big ass pipe organs.   Two things, either the Crystal Palace/pipe organs were intentionally destroyed, most likely or they malfunctioned and blew up.

If was definitely something they were demonstrating to the world at large, and we don't know what it was now, what a list we have!!! If they were just designed to show off at a World's Fair or Exposition, why destroy them so dramatically. Because there is some bizarre reason, explanation for pipe organs, they were in all the overindulgent lavish gilded age mansions and "churches".

Coincidence doesn't happen a third time, or 10 times, I lost count of all the Crystal Place that were destroyed by fire. I never knew glass and steel was so combustible. 

Old "churches' could have been power sub-stations, much like we have today, even in our little one horse town, we have a power company sub station.


----------

